# Yet Another Rv-related Crash



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.local6.com/news/8990053/detail.html


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wicandthing said:


> http://www.local6.com/news/8990053/detail.html
> [snapback]104795[/snapback]​


Wow! Sounds like everyone at least got out with only minor injury.

NEVER drive faster than your gaurdian angel can fly !!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back from camping in Missouri, but had to travel back with a 25-35 mph wind that sometimes was hitting me head on and other times crossways. If I had any further to go (only 40 miles) I would have been tempted to stay till tomorrow and called in sick. I would have been easy to have lost the unit on the two-lane road with all of the truck traffic. Had on Simi pass me and really felt it move me around. Name of the game is to take it easy and not push on when it would be better off to just stay put.

Lary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You wouldn't take a boat on the water if it's windy and the waves were too high. Same goes for towing in high wind. It gets to a certain point and no longer is safe.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scary story, but a good reminder as we move into camping season.

And once again, in the immortal words of Sgt Phil Esterhaus...










_*"Let's all be careful out there!"*_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scary story, but a good reminder as we move into camping season.
> 
> And once again, in the immortal words of Sgt Phil Esterhaus...
> 
> ...


And definitely *WATCH OUT FOR THE OTHER GUY!* 
Non-RV drivers often don't seem to realize that a vehicle pulling a TT can't stop or maneuver as quickly as they can, and they'll do stupid things in front of you.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Scary story, but a good reminder as we move into camping season.
> ...


Not to mention that I-4 has got to be one of the most aggravating roads I have ever traveled on. I have started using the Greenway Belt instead even though you go a little further. I would rather pay a few tolls than deal with the idiots cutting you off and darting in and out. It's a lot cheaper in the long run and calmer too and my only experience has been with just my car. I would never tow a trailer down I-4!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

OUCH!!

High winds are nothing to mess with. And, you always have to be on your toes.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

prevish gang makes a good point...he would never tow a trailer down I-4. The vast majority of RV accidents happen from people who do not know which road someone else would never tow on. We follow maps and take the direct route but really have no idea what the road is like. The extra care taken when travelling on a road the first time should be automatic and is to most of us. J..ka..es are on every road not caring about the vehicles around them and I am sure everyone can agree that some of them can also be driving an RV.









Be safe, be careful









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just glad no one was seriuosly hurt

DW is always asking me what are you looking at in the side mirrors
I'm always checking to see who is coming up on me and how they are driving
You just never know!!!!
So everyone be safe out there

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I wonder if the driver had those glasses on, too?























Seriously, I am glad nobody was killed.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Scary story, but a good reminder as we move into camping season.
> ...


Not only in front of you...but also behind. While passing a big semi go over the Oregon Coastal Range (semi was doing like 20mph) I was checking my mirror to see if I had cleared the semi yet, when a little car zips over into the right lane to pass me. I had to whip back into the left lane to avoid hitting him. Then as he passed me (on the RIGHT) he gives me the bird. Now, my wife hates it when I talk about other drivers, but SHE actually returned the bird back at him. Man I LOVE her!!!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Jim,
Good co-pilots are priceless!!!

Scott


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


I've had people pull that same manuever on me too.







Sometimes they pull back in the left lane when they see my right turn blinker come on (which happens just as soon as I'm clear of the vehicle I'm passing), but not always.







If I didn't double check my right mirror 2-3 times before moving back into the right lane I would have clipped more than one car with an impatient driver who thinks they're on a NASCAR track.







No birds have flown from my vehicle, but it's been tempting a few times. shy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> (...snip...) No birds have flown from my vehicle, but it's been tempting a few times.
> 
> [snapback]105213[/snapback]​


I don't "give" the bird...I just "return" it....


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

[/quote]

Not only in front of you...but also behind. While passing a big semi go over the Oregon Coastal Range (semi was doing like 20mph) I was checking my mirror to see if I had cleared the semi yet, when a little car zips over into the right lane to pass me. I had to whip back into the left lane to avoid hitting him. Then as he passed me (on the RIGHT) he gives me the bird. Now, my wife hates it when I talk about other drivers, but SHE actually returned the bird back at him. Man I LOVE her!!!








[snapback]104979[/snapback]​[/quote]

That has to be one of the most irritating things that happens when I'm towing. I usually start signalling early to try to ward off that behaviour but some people are in such a hurry that they just don't care. If I see them starting to go I usually just keep moving over unless they are already beside the trailer. Sometimes even that doesn't work. Last October going east on I-15 just east of Barstow CA I had just passed a truck and started to change lanes when I saw someone trying to go around me on the right after I had already started moving over. I went to go back to the left lane but someone else was already trying to get around me on that side as well. I ended up straddling the white line between the lanes with cars going on both sides of me







. I guess some people are just dying to get to Vegas to lose money. Thankfully nothing happened and the kids were wearing their headphones watching a video so they missed the series of expletives directed at the other drivers.


----------

